# Inquiry about Arnis



## Pinay (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi there everyone,

I am a newbie and would like to know if anyone knows of a place here in Upstate NY that teaches Arnis. 

Regards,
Pinay


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 31, 2005)

Pinay said:
			
		

> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and would like to know if anyone knows of a place here in Upstate NY that teaches Arnis.
> 
> ...



What city?


----------



## Pinay (Mar 31, 2005)

I am in the Catskill region, but could travel as far as Kingston to Albany.

Thanks for your reply.

Pinay


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Pinay

I sent you a little PM, not sure if it helps.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 31, 2005)

Guro Tom Bolden is in Poughkeepsie. The name of the school is American Modern Arnis Associates.

Guro Bob Sullen is in Kingston/Highland. The name of the school is Highland Martial Arts.

Those are the only two Arnis schools in upstate NY that I'm familiar with.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Mar 31, 2005)

Punong Guro Tom Bolden... I couldn't think of a better guy to train with in the Catskill area. 

American Modern Arnis Associates
International Headquarters
99 Garden Street
Poughkeepsie, NY USA 12601 

Phone: +1 (914) 471-0742
email: amaa_arnis@yahoo.com

http://www.geocities.com/amaa_arnis/

Tom is an awesome martial artist and has a lot to offer from FMA to CHA-3 Kenpo to Tai Chi.  He's pretty low key, and is not into commercialism.  Don't expect a million dollar "Martial Arts America" dojo. The training, however, is *first rate*. You should check him out. I have no doubt that you won't be disappointed.

I don't know much about Bob Sullen, aside from the fact that he was Tom Bolden's student once.  

r/

Tim Kashino


----------



## James Miller (Mar 31, 2005)

K Williams said:
			
		

> Guro Bob Sullen is in Kingston/Highland. The name of the school is Highland Martial Arts.



Sullen also trains Balintawak with GM Toaboda sp. If I recall he was GM Bobby's 1st fully certified person in the north east.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 31, 2005)

Not familiar with the area but Tuhon Bill McGrath is in Fishkill, NY, I think.

http://www.pekiti.com/


----------



## Pinay (Apr 1, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi Pinay
> 
> I sent you a little PM, not sure if it helps.



Hi Feisty,

Yes, I got your PM, thank you very much. Although, Buffalo is way too far from where I live, I should have specified on my original post where exactly in Upstate. _mea culpa_. 

Thanks to all who replied. Will check those out.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2005)

Pinay said:
			
		

> I am in the Catskill region, but could travel as far as Kingston to Albany



I'll be doing a seminar out there in a couple weeks. Here is the info if you're interested.
*
· April 16th, Albany, NY.
Grand Master Huk Planas and Datu Hartman* will be teaching a *"Double Header"* seminar on Parker's Kenpo and *Presas Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. *For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 1, 2005)

Pinay said:
			
		

> I should have specified on my original post where exactly in Upstate. _mea culpa_.
> 
> Thanks to all who replied. Will check those out.



No big deal.

Since "Upstate New York is sort of big, I figured the best help I could give was ask the question.

You have a lot of good options though;

Best wishes on your training and I hope you find what you're looking for.

Paul


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 1, 2005)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Punong Guro Tom Bolden... I couldn't think of a better guy to train with in the Catskill area.
> 
> American Modern Arnis Associates
> International Headquarters
> ...


I would second that recommendation.  T.Bolden moves very softly/Tai Chi-ish in his FMA/Kenpo system.  He also has trained and is ranked in TKD and Caporiea (though he doesn't claim to teach these arts they do influence his training and instruction) along with the afore mentioned Tai Chi.

Between Sullen and T.Bolden, I would recommend Bolden for speed and dynamic movement if that is what you want.  Sullen's movement is heavily influenced/similar to Trad Karate style of movement.  Less mobile/subtle and more rooted and 'structured' for lack of a better term.

For my movement T.Bolden's stuff blends nicely.  Sullen may be a better stylistic fit if you are coming from any Trad Art/Karate background.

Try them both out.  That is the only way to be sure.


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 1, 2005)

Pinay said:
			
		

> I am in the Catskill region, but could travel as far as Kingston to Albany.



Pinay,

Tuhon William (Billy) McGrath gives a seminar each month in Fishkill, NY.  Seminars for this year will focus on Pekiti Tirsia's empty hand system.  The next one is on April 16.  For more information:

http://www.pekiti.com/seminars.php

Wes Tasker and I are giving a seminar on April 30 in Whitestone, NY (that's in Northern Queens, 5 minutes from the Whitestone Bridge off I-95 - about an hour or so south of you if you're around Kingston.).  PM me for more information. 

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Pinay (Apr 4, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> No big deal.
> 
> Since "Upstate New York is sort of big, I figured the best help I could give was ask the question.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tulisan. Thanks everyone. Will start calling.... for some inquiries.  I just moved here and it seems that there is not much asians ( women for that matter)  around here where I work, I feel it would be good to learn a little bit of martial arts that would help me " just in case" .... might as well learn my native land's art, right?


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 4, 2005)

Pinay said:
			
		

> Thanks Tulisan. Thanks everyone. Will start calling.... for some inquiries. I just moved here and it seems that there is not much asians ( women for that matter) around here where I work, I feel it would be good to learn a little bit of martial arts that would help me " just in case" .... might as well learn my native land's art, right?


If part of the goal is to connect to local cultural kin, I would say T.Bolden would still be my recommendation.  I know that there is an asian/PI community around there, just not where or who the contacts might be.  T.Bolden was B. Sullen's instructor so he probably would have better ties/roots by virtue of a longer running program in FMA.

Good luck.


----------



## Pinay (Apr 4, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> If part of the goal is to connect to local cultural kin, I would say T.Bolden would still be my recommendation.  I know that there is an asian/PI community around there, just not where or who the contacts might be.  T.Bolden was B. Sullen's instructor so he probably would have better ties/roots by virtue of a longer running program in FMA.
> 
> Good luck.



Hi loki09789.

I got Mr. Bolden's address in Pougkeepsie. I am really excited to get started. I should have taken Arnis when I was in College, but I let my friends discouraged me from it, saying it didnt sound "lady-like". I was foolish to listen. But now that I have the chance again, nothing and no one can stop me from learning it even if I have to drive hours to get to the class.

Thanks everyone from being so supportive. When I first visited this forum, I was kinda hesitant to ask because it seems that most posters are male, I was not sure how you would welcome a female newbie. But you all made me feel at ease and welcome. Thanks to you guys!

Btw, loki09789... nice signature 
   :asian:  Mabuhay!!


----------

